# يا باشمهندسين بجد محتجاكو.سؤال عن عمليات التشغيل للمعادن



## ضحكة مؤمنة (28 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بصوا يا جماعة انا لسه سنة اولى تمام
ونفسى اتعرف على حاجات اكتر واكتر فى الانتاج اللى بناخده السنادى عشان اكون فاهمة
لان المنهج عندنا بالانجلش ففى حاجات بتقع منى فى النص مش بفهمها اوى

فاى حد ربنا يكرمكوا يعرف يجبلى اى تقارير بالعربى عن 
shaping>>>milling....grinding
او عن الخراطة او البلاستيك او الثقب

واى فيديهوات عنهم
انا عارفة الطلب كبير حبتين ورخم تلت حبات
بس انا كنت عاوزة اعمل ابحاث عنهم وكنت عاوزة حاجات تلم كل حاجة ولما بجيب ابحاث بخاف تكون ناقصة حاجة من هنا او من هنا 

ويارب مكون بقا متقلة عليكو
وسلامى للاشراف ولجميع المهندسين 

سلام عليكم
​


----------



## ضحكة مؤمنة (31 مايو 2010)

الووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووزززززززززززززززززززززززززززز
خالص مفيش


----------



## ديدين (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و بعد. . .​أرى أن هناك مشكلة في السؤال . . .

أولا- لماذا الجمع بين milling و grinding و shaping و الخراطة و الثقب التي تعتبر أساليب في التشغيل الميكانيكي مع البلاستيك الذي هو في النهاية مادة تصنع بها القطع المختلفة ؟
كان بالأحرى طرح سؤال حول أساليب التشغيل المعروفة كالخراطة و التفريز و التثقيب و الجلخ و غيرها... ثم طرح سؤال عن المواد.

ثانيا- يجب تحديد المطلوب بدقة، لأنك عندما تطرح سؤال مثل: "طلب تقرير عن الخراطة" فهذا سؤال كبير يحتاج لعمل كبير و هناك من ألف فيه كتاب كامل، فما بالك عندما يتعلق الأمر بجميع أساليب التشغيل المعتمدة. فالرجاء تحديد المطلوب بدقة حتى يتسنى للجميع الجواب.


ثالثا- راح أعطيك مخطط عن كيفية تحضير عملك هذا:
التعريف بالأسلوب تعريفا مقتضبا
التعريف بالآلة أو الآلات و الأدوات المستخدمة 
شكل الأسطح التي يمكن تشغيلها
كيفية إختيار نوع الأداة و الحركات حسب الأشكال المطلوبة
كيفية حساب سرعة القطع و التغذية.

و أخيرا هذه بعض الفيديوهات حول أساليب التشغيل أتمنى أن تجيب، و لو بقدر، عن تساؤلاتك 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4Mvyc2mnHo&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeN1etkFsbk
http://www.youtube.com/user/OldSchoolMachineShop#p/a/u/2/jn0YRgvxF6c
تحياتي . . .​


----------



## boda portsaid (31 مايو 2010)

بحث فى اليوتيوب هتجيبى كل حاجة


----------



## ضحكة مؤمنة (4 يونيو 2010)

تمام ...ربنا يبارك فيك يا باشمهندس ديدين هحاول اعمل كدا

وجزاكم الله خيرا باشمهندس boda portsaid


----------



## aymanhamed (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير اخى الكريم والدال على الخير كفاعلة اخوكم ايمن


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

تفضلى يا أختى 

ستجدى هنا كل ماتريدينه عن قسم الانتاج وعمليات التشغيل

http://eng2010.yoo7.com/montada-f1/


----------

